
Apple Doesn’t Target Markets. It Targets People - samiq
http://gigaom.com/2010/08/26/apple-doesnt-target-markets-it-targets-people/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%29
======
DanHulton
"It targets people. It focuses on users. And Apple lets them decide how and
where they’ll use its products."

I just about choked to death on my coffee.

------
brisance
At the last D8 conference, Steve Jobs said that he likes the consumer market
because "everyone votes for themselves", as compared to the enterprise market
where the users may not be the ones in control of the purchase decision.

------
samiq
I think this is part of the startup thinking that lives within apple itself...
when u move to corporate america then you start worrying less for the average
joe who saves money to go cash it on ur goods... look at msft

